# Air Force DEU - Tailoring for and wearing of Aiguilettes



## Jorkapp (24 Oct 2008)

For this coming remembrance day, I've been selected as the Aide-de-camp for the special guest, who is going to be a General (who I'm not sure). I have been informed (and double-checked the CFP-265) that this means I am going to be wearing an Aiguilette on my DEU. My questions are:

1. Will I be required to have my DEU Tunic tailored to add-on epaulets since I'm Air Force?
2. If so, would I simply take my Tunic to Clothing Stores and request the tailoring and aiguilette, or would I need a letter from my CoC / Ceremony OPI to accompany the request?
3. In the same vein, once the ceremony is done and over with and the aiguilette comes off, would I need to have the epaulets removed?

Thanks.


----------



## George Wallace (24 Oct 2008)

I am sure an email from your superior to Base Clothing should suffice.  If not some sort of memo to state that your will be filling that capacity, and that you will require to draw an Aiguilette from Clothing Stores, and have your tunic tailored.


----------



## Blackadder1916 (24 Oct 2008)

You will not need epaulets added to your (air force) DEU, but you will need "beckets" (small loops of thread) to which the aiguillettes are attached at the shoulder and a button (or safety pin) under the lapel.  Sometimes you can get away with a safety pin (or similar) at the shoulder.

A-AD-265-000/AG-001 CHAPTER 3 APPENDIX 1, ANNEX G
AIGUILLETTES

1. Ceremonial pattern         a. Jacket, service dress         (1) Worn on the appropriate shoulder, as
detailed in Chapter 3, Section 7, and
Figure 3G1-1
(2) Attached by the hooks to a thread loop
fastener, sewn on the shoulder at the
junction of the shoulder seams (on army
jackets, under the shoulder-strap)
(3) A small gold cord loop secured to the
aiguillette above the tag ends shall be
fastened to a concealed button sewn
under the lapel of the jacket, so that the
tag ends fall over to the front and in line
with the inner seam of the breast pocket


----------

